# Novice 23?



## BID (27 November 2006)

Im thinking of entering a novice 23 test but haven't got my sheets to hand, can anyone give me a rough idea of what's involved.

Thanks.


----------



## DressageChick (27 November 2006)

Down centre line, go left 15 m circle, the two half 10m circles then 15 m circle then change rein twice showing two medium trots. the medium walk and free walk across short diagional. Trot at R (think) canter in corner and then circle 20m at C, down long side medium strides, round shortside and change rein (short diagional) then counter canter to S, trot at S and canter in corner, circle again at C 20 m, medium down long side, change rein again in canter and counter canter to R. R trot round to E, half 10m circle and down c/l

From memory as judged it alot recently!


----------



## BID (27 November 2006)

Thanks for that, the counter canter could be a problem as he was trained to change legs naturally as he came from a sj yard.  If I manege to keep counter canter it will be a bit unbalanced,  do you think it would be terrible if he broke the canter as this would be a high possibility?


----------



## Tempi (27 November 2006)

obviously you will get marked down if he breaks in canter.  just lots of practice at home will help him come more supple in counter canter.  I always do whole figures of 8 in counter canter with Bloss, it really supples her up and gets her realy nice and soft and through from behind for my canter work.


----------



## DressageChick (27 November 2006)

Well you would get marked down for the break, the amount would depend where the break is, if in the counter canter (as in you had done some counter canter- maybe a 4, if no counter canter performed would probably be a lower mark as a major section of the movement not complete.

I judged this test a while ago and lots of horses where breaking at the start of the change of rein (at the very beginning of the movement) with no attempt to restart the canter- some low scores indeed.


----------



## BID (27 November 2006)

My boy will either break just as we rejoin the track or would do a flying change.  I've got a couple of days to practice!!!!
Thanks for the comments.


----------

